# With a view to finishing the war, the Romans sent ambassadors to Carthage



## Lamb67

With-a-view-to finishing the war, the Romans sent ambassadors to Carthage

Use gerundive wherever you can

Ad conficiendum bellum, Romani miserunt legatus ad Carthaginem


----------



## jazyk

I think: 

Ad conficiendum bellum/Conficientes bellum/Qui conficerent bellum/Confectum bellum, Romani miserunt legatos in Carthaginem.


----------



## Starfrown

Either _ad_ or _in_ might be possible here, though the meaning would change a bit depending on which were chosen. (Of course, _Carthago,Carthaginis_ is not regularly used with _ad--_for nouns with surviving locative case forms, I think _ad_ is typically used only to eliminate ambiguity. Instead, you simply use its accusative form _Carthaginem_.)


----------



## jazyk

> I think you meant to use the ablative absolute in that recommendation.


No, I didn't. I wrote exactly what I meant.


----------



## Starfrown

jazyk said:


> No, I didn't. I wrote exactly what I meant.


In short, could you provide some justification for _bellum confectum_? I don't think I'm familiar with that usage.


----------



## jazyk

I used the supine. Another example: venio postulatum auxilium.


----------



## Starfrown

jazyk said:


> I used the supine. Another example: venio postulatum auxilium.


Ah, yes.  I'm familiar with the supine.  My mind was just stuck on the participle.


----------

